# So where is everyone headed ths weekend?



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Where are you fishing this weekend? What big trips do you have planned for the summer?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm hoping that a small, secluded lake is free of ice...and people. If all that works out, I'm also hoping there are fish in there. :lol: Very little info available for it.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Are you kidding??? _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ i'm not headed out cuz all the close spots to home are going to be full of all the "free fish saturday" folks. I don't need to get into a fight because some knucklehead crossed my line. :evil: 

I'm saving gas money for a few trips to the uintas. probably try going once a month.till november(hunting season too)


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill be working all day saturday and possibly sunday grrr.... :evil:


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm thinking about taking Friday off and hitting Red Fleet Reservoir. Perhaps Pelican on Saturday, although with free-fishing day it could get really crowded.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I plan to fish at home. Stan has some new berries that are ripe for the harvesting. I plan on making my report debut on UWN with this trip, so it better be good.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hiting rockport or echo and maybe east canyon on sunday. It might be a allday fishing for wife and I and maybe a couple friends to. Most likley it will be all day fishing for me and wife.With gas price never know when you might not get out again.


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going to bite the bullet at the gas pump and head up to the Green. I just might not be able to afford to come home!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Not going anywhere this weekend but I am planning a four day trip to Fish Lake in a couple weeks that I am getting very excited for.

Mark


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a trip to Island park planned for this summer... Looking forward to that


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

headed up to our cabin above oakley maybe hit the river or maybe smith moorehouse probably on sunday though


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

We're going to summit Mt Oly. as a family on Sat morning. Then I am going to hit a nearby fishing spot in the evening with some friends. Then I might go to the home depot to pick out some flooring, maybe bed bath and beyond, not sure if we'll have enough time. Nice little Saturday planned.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

dedicatedwiem and deadicated1 planned a fishing/camping trip to our secret spot for my birthday tomorrow so hopefully i will have a little luck and get the big one. we will post pics when we get back.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

With the price of gas nowdays I'll end up fishing my neighbors aquarium! _(O)_ 

sawsman


----------



## Beaver-50 (Jun 6, 2008)

lake Powell sat sun mon


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I am a bit envious. I haven't had a chance to go fishing for quite a while now. My wife and I sold our home, we close Monday. All my spare time has been used to fix a few things, box, and get ready for the move, which we will do this weekend. We are purchasing my mother-in-law's home and will be moving in with her to take care of her and the house/property. She is getting on in years, or so she says (84), but makes fun of me a bit (all in jest) because I have been so stiff and sore the last few days. I will also go in for a hip replacement in July. That da****d arthritis is getting to me. So catch a few for me will ya!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Got picked up for a third softball league on Saturday, otherwise I'd be going to Utah Lake for some cattin that morning. Its almost been too busy to fish anymore..... I will probably still go Sunday by myself or with company if Leaky or TW are interested. TW, sent you an email with the invite, never heard back. Got a spare tube and a bit of bait if you want in. Hopefully I'll get some good pics to post that night or Monday.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Can’t decide if I should go to Jordanelle or Strawberry. According to the weather guy we could have a little rain in the morning. As long as it’s not windy I can handle rain. Anyone have any suggestions...Jordanelle or Strawberry? I have never fished Strawberry in the spring so that’s compelling. It’s always been good for a couple of great fall trips...cold. The bassy side of me, however, wants to catch a smallmouth...its been too long. I think I'm heading to Jordanelle unless someone out there is great at the power of persuasion. I already have the boat loaded up with rods to handle either lake so I may make my decision in Heber tomorrow morning at 5:45.

Everyone have a great fishing weekend and be safe out there.

HockeyMan


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

the family is headed to nevada to explore lehman caves


tmf


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

*LOAH,* is that secluded spot anywhere near the last place you reported on? If so, let me know. I will be out on Sat. as well. At the very least I would love to here another one of your reports on my neck of the woods!!! There are so many lakes down here that I can't fish them all! -BaHa!- *OOO*


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hockeyman I guess I will see you at the nelle on Sat AM, I am taking the family up for a 1/2 day one, unless it is raining. Plan on doing some wheeling up tibble fork on sunday but no camping this weekend. Slow work and gas prices are killing my regular weekend trips this year. I have 4-5 more long weekend trips planned out for the year if the money holds out. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

How IS the wheelin up Tibble Fk lately?? I haven't been for quite a while. Can you still go up Mineral Basin? That's one of the few places I miss from up north!! 

P.S. I hear ya about gas prices. It has officially gotten so high that I've had to limit my excursions.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

HockeyMan said:


> Can't decide if I should go to Jordanelle or Strawberry. According to the weather guy we could have a little rain in the morning. As long as it's not windy I can handle rain. Anyone have any suggestions...Jordanelle or Strawberry? I have never fished Strawberry in the spring so that's compelling. It's always been good for a couple of great fall trips...cold. The bassy side of me, however, wants to catch a smallmouth...its been too long. I think I'm heading to Jordanelle unless someone out there is great at the power of persuasion. I already have the boat loaded up with rods to handle either lake so I may make my decision in Heber tomorrow morning at 5:45.
> 
> Everyone have a great fishing weekend and be safe out there.
> 
> HockeyMan


Rumor has it there were some HOGS pulled out of Jordanelle during a tournament the weekend. I'm hearing 9 pounds from a very valid source.

lipless cranks were the ticket.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Just bought a new Fishfinder for the boat. So I am heading up to Fishlake to make sure everything works and the boat is running good. Wet a hook for a minute. 

I have to make sure that everything is working good because I am headed to Lake Powell on the 14th for 8 GREAT days of fishing and FUN on the Houseboat!!! --\O --\O -()/- -()/-


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Deer Creek, Rockport, or Utah Lake on Saturday. I haven't decided yet.

Riverrat, I used to play on multiple softball teams, too. It was a ton of fun! But, as the years have gone by, I've slowly gravitated towards fishing.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

rugerdogdog,

Honestly, it's a toss up at this point. I wouldn't mind getting down that way again, but I'm not sure whether or not the road is passable yet. I'm also guessing that there will be a few people out that way with ATV's for the free fishing day.

My original plan is to hit a lake that is at 9500 ft and I'm really not sure if (1) the road is open to the trail and (2) the lake is ice free.

I may change my mind several times between now and then. If I head to your area, I'm sure I'll write up a report, wherever I end up.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> rugerdogdog,
> 
> Honestly, it's a toss up at this point. I wouldn't mind getting down that way again, but I'm not sure whether or not the road is passable yet. I'm also guessing that there will be a few people out that way with ATV's for the free fishing day.
> 
> ...


This is LOAH code for I had to drag everyone with me last weekend, I am going solo this weekend where I want when I want. Have a great trip look forward to your reports as always!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Well sunday and monday im headed to the A section of the Green.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm just hoping that I have enough time to get some fishing in this weekend regardless of where it's at! I may try the 'Nelle or DC if the schedule allows!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Off to Astoria and Clatskanie, Oregon. 

Work a for a week at the Wauna papermill, then fish sturgeon on the Columbia with a close friend.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

ok so i lied. We actually got out and went fishing. We left and fished from 3-7pm and would have stayed longer but the wife and the 7 month old baby got cold so we left knowing that we could have caught more. I only landed one fishy that was 17" but that was all the action we saw. nice to see some deer out and about that aren't dead on the side of the road.


----------



## Trouty (May 20, 2008)

I'm still waiting for Cheech to meet me at work and catch some nice largies, walleye, carp, white bass and crappie. He is the expert you know.  

I usually try to stay away free weekend. Too many people unless you have the time to hike somewhere or drive more than hour away. :lol: Course I guess that begs the question of why you go fishing.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Trouty said:


> I'm still waiting for Cheech to meet me at work and catch some nice largies, walleye, carp, white bass and crappie. He is the expert you know.
> 
> I usually try to stay away free weekend. Too many people unless you have the time to hike somewhere or drive more than hour away. :lol: Course I guess that begs the question of why you go fishing.


Where is work? When?

My report is coming. Just waiting to get the pics back. It was EPIC!


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Off to Astoria and Clatskanie, Oregon.
> 
> Work a for a week at the Wauna papermill, then fish sturgeon on the Columbia with a close friend.


I use to fish the Columbia all the time. My dad pulled a 16 ft. Sturgeon out of there. They had to use a tractor to bring it to shore. He said it drug them around for about 2 hours. Hit up the Bluffs. It is alwys hot there. If you are feeling adventurous, go to the mouth. Be careful, you may have to play viking to get back in.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Crash said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Off to Astoria and Clatskanie, Oregon.
> ...


We are going out by boat. I'll ask about the bluffs, thanks.


----------



## Trouty (May 20, 2008)

cheech said:


> Trouty said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for Cheech to meet me at work and catch some nice largies, walleye, carp, white bass and crappie. He is the expert you know.
> ...


Oh, you know, the ponds not too far off Bangerter. Can't usually fish there but since its where I work ..... You've probably already fished here at least once.

Was talking with a guy as he was pulling white jigs across the bottom for about 20 minutes. Pulled in a couple of walleyes between 3-5 lbs and a largie only about 16". That's all he caught when I was talking to him. It was still pretty cool at the time so not too active. If it would ever warm up ......

Want to catch them all on a fly myself....


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

ACHY said:


> I'm thinking about taking Friday off and hitting Red Fleet Reservoir. Perhaps Pelican on Saturday, although with free-fishing day it could get really crowded.


I tried to pm you but it didnt show up but I just wanted to know if you made it out to red fleet or not. If you did how is the water and was the fishing worth the drive from orem/provo area right now? I used to fish there with my family but I havent been back in the last couple years.


----------

